# Hopefully a more uplifting thread...



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

TAM seems to be somewhat glum as of late so I thought I would start a thread that hopefully inspires. 

What would you do if you knew you couldn't fail at it? Are you willing to give it a try anyways? Could you incorporate it as a New Year's resolution?

For me, it's medical school. Not exactly something I can tackle right now with a child in college and another 4 years away but by golly I am going to go to medical school, even if it's in Mexico. One way or another, M.D., is going to be behind my last name.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

That's awesome.  

I don't even know...i think it would be starting a wall muraling business. And by night, I'd be a singer in a band


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

I've always wanted to go to law school. I even got the LSAT practice books several years back. And then I got pregnant with twins  So it'll certainly be a while before I can even think about doing something like that. Another short term goal though is to be able to stop working for a few years so that I can spend time with my babies before they head off to school in a few years. Unfortunately that doesn't appear to be doable any time soon either


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Cherry said:


> I've always wanted to go to law school. I even got the LSAT practice books several years back. And then I got pregnant with twins  So it'll certainly be a while before I can even think about doing something like that. Another short term goal though is to be able to stop working for a few years so that I can spend time with my babies before they head off to school in a few years. Unfortunately that doesn't appear to be doable any time soon either


Hey, if I start literally right after my youngest is done with college (considering I still have college credit to finish) I will be 55 before I can resonably expect to see my first patient. It's NEVER too late! You'll go to law school.....you'll find your way, counselor!


----------



## Soccerfan73 (Jul 30, 2011)

I'd actually like to quit my job in the shipping industry and work as a Vet Tech. 

The problem is that I don't think I can afford to quit working to go to school though. 

Well....maybe someday in the near future.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

that_girl said:


> That's awesome.
> 
> I don't even know...i think it would be starting a wall muraling business. And by night, I'd be a singer in a band


What type of singer and where in CA do I need to come see you? Please tell me somewhere in the Gaslamp Quarter in San Diego.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Hey, if I start literally right after my youngest is done with college (considering I still have college credit to finish) I will be 55 before I can resonably expect to see my first patient. It's NEVER too late! You'll go to law school.....you'll find your way, counselor!


True, Dr. Brighteyes


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

I wouldn't want to change my job. I love being a waitress...I have the personality for it and I'm good at it. 

What I would love to do is learn to speak Spanish fluently. It's something I started working on but haven't followed through. I definitely need to start back up with it!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow, are you guys ever ambitious. I was thinking of taking a ceramics class.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I would quit my job, move to the country, and live off the land. Raise chickens and cattle and goats, have a huge garden, and be as much 'off the grid' as possible!

Sadly we can't afford me to quit my job and probably won't ever be able to. So I have to be content with what I have


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

I would love to go to school for Forensic Science.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

I would go to law school too. I also want to learn to speak Japanese, Chinese, Italian and Portugese. I already speak Spanish and a little French. I think each of these goals is attainable and I'm in my early 40's. I think it would be such an adventure to check these off my list... even when I'm 80 by the time I finish.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Amplexor said:


> Wow, are you guys ever ambitious. I was thinking of taking a ceramics class.


As in throwing a pot? You pullin' a Ghost move there with Mrs. Amp?

Okay, on a lesser scale, I want to learn how to make one absolutely perfect Chinese, Italian and French dinner. 

Oh and learn Russian.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

Amplexor said:


> Wow, are you guys ever ambitious. I was thinking of taking a ceramics class.


 On a smaller scale, I want a garden in my backyard. A co-worker of mine has one she started this year and she's always bringing me cucs, jalapeno's, lettuce, etc... I want one of my own now


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> As in throwing a pot? You pullin' a Ghost move there with Mrs. Amp?
> 
> Okay, on a lesser scale, I want to learn how to make one absolutely perfect Chinese, Italian and French dinner.
> 
> *Oh and learn Russian*.



Rosetta Stone is great but it's pricey. Definitely cheaper than med school though! lol


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

bubbly girl said:


> Rosetta Stone is great but it's pricey. Definitely cheaper than med school though! lol


Isn't that the truth. Honestly though, Russian is just a cool sounding language. It has no practical applications where I live. I want to learn it to change my name to Svetlana and walk around with Stoli under my arm.


----------



## Confused_and_bitter (Aug 6, 2011)

I would also like to go to law school, I was suppose to go to a community college to be a paralegal. I would also like to learn lots of different languages I am already fluent in Spanish but after watching Christoph Waltz in Inglorious Bastards and how he would go from French to English to German and Italian so flawlessly I was bent on being able to do that myself one day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Rock Star!

Just need to start playing my bass again!


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> Rock Star!
> 
> Just need to start playing my bass again!


Learning how to play the bass is one of the things on my "bucket list."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

I did a secondary degree, and got reconnected to my hobby of writing, back in my thirties. I'm 46 now. Honestly, I deliberately sidelined my career path when I went through a midlife crisis, so this isn't my plan anymore. When my kids finish college, I want to begin using some of the vacation time that I typically waste, and see places in the world that you can't drive to. In addition, my older brother has kept better touch on our native american heritage (the grandmother who partly raised us was native american). I'd like to introduce my son to this side of my past. I'm trying to help my wife get to the place where she doesn't see 46 as a downward decline.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> TAM seems to be somewhat glum as of late so I thought I would start a thread that hopefully inspires.
> 
> What would you do if you knew you couldn't fail at it? Are you willing to give it a try anyways? Could you incorporate it as a New Year's resolution?
> 
> For me, it's medical school. Not exactly something I can tackle right now with a child in college and another 4 years away but by golly I am going to go to medical school, even if it's in Mexico. One way or another, M.D., is going to be behind my last name.


Great Post!!! :smthumbup:

Therealbrighteyes, MD! There ya go! :rofl:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

southern wife said:


> Therealbrighteyes, MD! There ya go! :rofl:


Ha! I had a feeling someone would do that. If only it WAS that simple. Well maybe if I buy my degree from the Hollywood Upstairs Medical College it would be.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

Angel5112 said:


> My dream has always been to go to medical school. I have wanted to be a doctor as long as I could remember, a pediatric surgeon to be exact doing things like doctors without borders (if you are going to dream, dream big!), but I am epileptic and my hands shake far too much for it to ever be a realistic option.
> 
> 
> Since I can’t have that dream, I have toned my dream down to nursing but it would need to be at a pediatric hospital!


Angel,

I know how you feel. Ever since I was a little girl, I've wanted to be a nurse. I love helping others! But, I've discovered that needles are a no-no for me. Can't even handle looking at them. 

So now I just work with numbers! They're safe!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh! And become a certified massage therapist - just for "fun."

Or - maybe just buy one of those porable tables - and get a shirt that says "Massage Therapist"!

(yes - I'm missing "physical touch" a bit at the moment!)


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Ha! I had a feeling someone would do that. If only it WAS that simple. Well maybe if I buy my degree from the Hollywood Upstairs Medical College it would be.


What do you call the person at the bottom of their class in medical school?

Doctor.

Not sure if you've ever heard that, but it is simply too much of an investment on both sides to just let people fail.

I hope you do it.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> What would you do if you knew you couldn't fail at it? Are you willing to give it a try anyways? Could you incorporate it as a New Year's resolution?


 I am still pretty content playing the simple doting wife & Stay at Home Mom, with all the chaotic and mundane that it brings daily. This role still gives me delight. There ARE other pursuits I know I would highly enjoy -if I set my mind to making them a reality.... maybe someday ...

*#1 * I have always had a PASSION for *WRITING*. I have often wondered if I am destined to write a book someday. I am particularly interested & am drawn to the subject of Sexual Repression, I enjoy talking/attempting to help people who have struggled with this issue in their marraiges- as I have struggled ...and overcame. 

But I am so very unclear to what is a HEALTHY teaching on these things as....can anything be more morally controversial than combining naughty freedom in SEX & the purity of moral RELIGION - and the ethics outside of marraige -how to deal with it all without offending the other ... I NEED more balance - I am surely not there, I am still having too much fun, living a little on the wild side-as opposed to our beginnings being too "uptight". I will surely be banned from my church if I lay my hands to such an undertaking - with MY name on such a book -with some of my examples! And my dear son wanting to be a Youth Paster someday, could make this all a bit interesting. 

*#2 *....I also have a Passion for *Photography*, particularly People Photography, I could easily take a College course & make some $$ on the side, have the best deals in town -for doing Weddings, special occasions, I do it now freely because I so enjoy it -always the faithful designated SLR Photogragher. I am doing my friends daughters Senior pics this year. But there is a ton I still do not know, so classes I must go! 

*#3 *...OR I would highly enjoy being a certified *RELATIONSHIP COACH*, that would be a step above playing wanna be opionated Therapist on TAM daily ..... I very much enjoy talking to people, dissecting marital problems , friendships issues, commuincation breakdowns. People have always opened up to me, even strangers. My heart IS in that. ... I always thought writing an Advice Column would be the "bomb" for me, right up my alley or be another Dr Laura, some people hate her, I personally always loved her radio show! 




> For me, it's medical school. Not exactly something I can tackle right now with a child in college and another 4 years away but by golly I am going to go to medical school, even if it's in Mexico. One way or another, M.D., is going to be behind my last name.


 That is so inspiring! Go for those dreams, I think we all should do what we are born to do, whatever that is -it never feels like work when our hearts are into it. 

What drives your interest here? Curing _______? Any special story to the WHY's behind wanting to be an MD? I can't think of anything more difficult than going for being a DOCTOR - WOW --the years, the studying, the $$, God Bless you if you take this on!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Halien said:


> What do you call the person at the bottom of their class in medical school?
> 
> Doctor.
> 
> ...


Oh trust me, I've heard that saying before. 

That doctor though comes at a $300k price tag when most are funding retirement.


----------



## wickederthanyou (Oct 11, 2011)

I am at the beginning of a 2 year plan to change my life. I want to own my own home embroidery/seamstress business. I'm lucky to have my house zoned commercial and residential, and have a space with perfect potential for my workshop. I've started renovations, and have a month by month timeline to accomplish them. I'm selling off years of gathering, things I will not use and going to buy my equipment with those funds. My overhead will be tiny! One year from now I will be making money from my business, and a year after that I will quit my current job and do it full time. Wootwoot!


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice777guy, from one bass player to another, rock on!

And to Therealbrighteyes, this reminds me of something I heard-one lady, in her 40s, was talking to someone about going to med school, and she thought it was a silly dream "at her age". She said it would probably take eight years, and she would be "X" years old when she finished.

The person listening to her asked: "And how old will you be in 8 years if you DON'T go to med school?"

Now, if I could just get off my lazy a** and start writing stories again!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> What type of singer and where in CA do I need to come see you? Please tell me somewhere in the Gaslamp Quarter in San Diego.


I sing all sorts of stuff. My favorite is doing covers of old stuff.

I love the gaslamp district! Got my navel pierced there in 1997


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

F-102 said:


> Nice777guy, from one bass player to another, rock on!
> 
> And to Therealbrighteyes, this reminds me of something I heard-one lady, in her 40s, was talking to someone about going to med school, and she thought it was a silly dream "at her age". She said it would probably take eight years, and she would be "X" years old when she finished.
> 
> ...


Very true about med school. After our youngest is done, I will pursue it then or at least something in medicine. I have also always been interested in being a Flight Nurse, LifeFlight that is. Pretty hairy stuff but I thrive under pressure. I sweat the small stuff but during a true crisis, I am as calm as can be. Very odd.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

TRBE I teach professional school and at least 5% of each class consist of non traditional students. Theses are people who entered professional school latter in life or as a second career. In fact medical schools look for non truditionals to balance the composition of the class. You can prepare by getting all of the preliminary science course work done so that when you are ready you can apply. It is also a good idea to pay a visit to the schools of your choice and speak to the professors they can be very helpful. Best of luck. 

I have been planning to reduce my teaching to part time and have done so recently. It was a big step. I was very stressed and decided with my husband to go part time. I am much more relaxed. We also moved back to our home city after my husband got a plum job. These are things that we dreamed of that have come to pass. We are still adjusting but in general we are happy. 

Follow your dream.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Catherine602 said:


> TRBE I teach professional school and at least 5% of each class consist of non traditional students. Theses are people who entered professional school latter in life or as a second career. In fact medical schools look for non truditionals to balance the composition of the class. You can prepare by getting all of the preliminary science course work done so that when you are ready you can apply. It is also a good idea to pay a visit to the schools of your choice and speak to the professors they can be very helpful. Best of luck.
> 
> I have been planning to reduce my teaching to part time and have done so recently. It was a big step. I was very stressed and decided with my husband to go part time. I am much more relaxed. We also moved back to our home city after my husband got a plum job. These are things that we dreamed of that have come to pass. We are still adjusting but in general we are happy.
> 
> ...


Yup, I will be the non-traditional student.

Anybody have something like skydiving or getting their pilots license? I wasn't necessarily thinking career when I posted, it just happens to be the one thing I would tackle if failure wasn't a fear.


----------



## LexusNexus (Aug 19, 2011)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Isn't that the truth. Honestly though, Russian is just a cool sounding language. It has no practical applications where I live. I want to learn it to change my name to Svetlana and walk around with Stoli under my arm.


Russian language is very compicated. There is a better Vodka that you can get.


----------

